# W, do you like getting dirty pics from your H?



## going_crazy (May 26, 2009)

I am thinking of sending my wife some dirty pics of myself, but I dont really know if women usually like that or not. And if so, what kind of dirty pictures? 

Just some background. We have been married a year and a half, and we are both 21. 

Thanks


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Not interested in seeing his dirty pics. 

But horny messages always give me smiles. 

Be careful with this kind of stuff, somebody else might borrow her phone!


----------



## Teach Me (Oct 7, 2010)

Depends on your wifes taste.most women I have dealt with really don't go flippity over seeing male genatalia...That said, I would ask her what she thought if you sent her a pic of your man thing....


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

if wife wants to send dirty pics of herself, HELL YEAH! but if hubby wanna send dirty pics to the wife, unless she's super horny, dont do it! LOL


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't get turned on by seeing naked men or pics of my naked H if I had them, and I am a woman who loves sex with my H, and I do like him looking good for me so I am somewhat visual. No, forget the pics, unless you know for sure she is hot for that.

I get turned on by thinking of something great we did together, so I think a phone call or text message or email would do the trick. I'd love him to tell me what he liked, or what he wants to do to me, either in a very short text or a longer version in an email.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> I don't get turned on by seeing naked men or pics of my naked H if I had them, and I am a woman who loves sex with my H, and I do like him looking good for me so I am somewhat visual. No, forget the pics, unless you know for sure she is hot for that.
> 
> I get turned on by thinking of something great we did together, so I think a phone call or text message or email would do the trick. I'd love him to tell me what he liked, or what he wants to do to me, either in a very short text or a longer version in an email.


I have done...sent many pictures to my wife and she loved them....don't think she looked at them often - But my pictures are mostly of my upper body, chest, arms, shoulders, stomach and of course behind, legs and genitalia...of course she likes them....husband sending pictures to his wife is an intimate gesture...it is like saying I am so yours.....it is not meant to get her wet, it is meant to make her think of how close you are.....


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Not interested in seeing his dirty pics.
> 
> But horny messages always give me smiles.
> 
> Be careful with this kind of stuff, somebody else might borrow her phone!


Does not need to be dirty...can be beautiful if done with taste and trying to show you something you never seen otherwise - a picture is worth a thousands or something like this....


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

going_crazy said:


> I am thinking of sending my wife some dirty pics of myself, but I dont really know if women usually like that or not. And if so, what kind of dirty pictures?
> 
> Just some background. We have been married a year and a half, and we are both 21.
> 
> Thanks


If you are going to do it, do it with style...first make sure you just got out the shower and try to find your best possible look...don't show your best friend just yet....make her feel like it may come someday if you give me good feedback....so there it is...


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree - a pic of him (dressed) would make me smile. Not make me aroused though.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Does not need to be dirty...can be beautiful if done with taste and trying to show you something you never seen otherwise - a picture is worth a thousands or something like this....


I see my man's pexxx everyday, I suck it, stroke it, look at it. I get to look at the real one many hours a day. Why do I need a picture of it? 

How about you?????

If you don't spend much time together, it might be necessary. 

Anyway, everybody is different, I am just responsible for myself.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> I agree - a pic of him (dressed) would make me smile. Not make me aroused though.


Heyyyyyyyyyyy, he is talking about dirty pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I want dirty photos. I haven't seen his penis in months and I miss it LOL!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> I want dirty photos. I haven't seen his penis in months and I miss it LOL!


nothing turns me on more than a desperate wifey in heat!:smthumbup:


----------



## 123 (Aug 13, 2010)

My husband has sent dirty pics of himself to me via text, but he does it to make me laugh not turn me on. His phone has sound bites and he attaches porn themed music to the pics. He's only done it a couple of times, but luckily we both have a sense of humor. I don't find them arousing, I would much prefer him to tell me in words what he would like to do to me.


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Does not need to be dirty...can be beautiful if done with taste and trying to show you something you never seen otherwise - a picture is worth a thousands or something like this....


:iagree:


----------

